# My girls



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

I was giving them a poopie foot bath so I decided to snap pictures since that is the only time I usually see their smiling faces.

You can see the little head scab in these pics.







That is a toy my son thought she should play with its from a tool set.





No names yet, any ideas?? My son keeps calling them "Plex" and "Muno" from Yo Gabba Gabba


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cute pics  Even though I always thought of Plex as a boy it would make a cute girls name too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable hedgies you have there


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh! What little cuties! I especially love the last picture... Have you picked out any names yet?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Salt & Pepper. Salt for the one that's more white.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Salt & Pepper. Salt for the one that's more white.


They could be like that girl duet group-Salt & Peppa! :lol:


----------

